# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه افسری

## حسین ف

سلام من دانشجو ی ترم 4 مکانیک هستم واسه ی ارتش ثبت نام کردم ولی بیشتر از 44 واحد  پاس کردم و توی سایت ارتش زده بود نمیشه،میخاستم بدونم آیا واقعا هیچ راهی ،یعنی هیچ راهی نداره که من برم ارتش؟؟؟؟
ممنون از جواب

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> سلام من دانشجو ی ترم 4 مکانیک هستم واسه ی ارتش ثبت نام کردم ولی بیشتر از 44 واحد  پاس کردم و توی سایت ارتش زده بود نمیشه،میخاستم بدونم آیا واقعا هیچ راهی ،یعنی هیچ راهی نداره که من برم ارتش؟؟؟؟
> ممنون از جواب


چرا نشه؟ میشه !

ولی در صورتی که قبول بشی

باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدی 44 واحدتم میسوزه !

----------

